# Diabetes in China (Chengdu)



## Dream-Walker (May 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I'm going to study in Chengdu for a year, but I'm a diabetic person. Can somebody tell me how hard/easy it is to get insulin? Diabetes is quite common in China, still I wanted to make sure. Is it available in pharmacies or do I have to go to hospital? What about prices? I'm interested in Humalog. Also, I've got an insulin pump, how do I get equipment for it in China ( Chengdu)? I would appreciate any help. 
Thanks


----------



## Frantic4 (May 27, 2015)

*Type 1 Diabetic*

Hello!

I am also Type 1 Diabetic and I was just wondering how easy it is to locate pharmacy's or hospitals in Chengdu so that I can purchase my insulin (Humalog and Lantus). I am just on the shots, not the pump.

Also, does anyone know about heath food stores in Chendgu? I eat a vegan diet (rice, beans, lentils, potatoes, fruits, and vegs). Hopefully I can locate these types of foods?

Thanks for the help and advice!

Brittney 

TEFL Instructor
BA Psychology 
Holistic Health Counselor
Kundalini Yoga Instructor


----------

